# Javaskript lernen



## Panda9296 (28. Nov 2020)

Hallo liebe community,
meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Umstieg von Java auf JavaSkript. Der Grund ist, dass ich im Rahmen meiner Umschulung für die praktische Dauer TypeSkript und PHP erlerne und es gut wäre, schonmal JavaSkript dafür zu können. Da wir ein 7/8 Wöchiges Modul für JavaSkript haben und ich beim besten Willen nicht glaube, optimal für die praktische Zeit gewattmet zu sein, möchte ich mal in die Runde Fragen, wie schnell man (mir ist klar das man hier nur eine Faustformel angeben kann) von Java den umsteigen kann, also wie lange man benötigt, um die Erfahrungen, die man aus der Aussage(wird gleich zitiert) ziehen kann zu erlangen. JavaSkript ist ja was völlig anderes. Gibt es von euerer Seite aus Tipps, wie ich mir Zeit spare?  Ich möchte das wirklich können... Bin halt ein Umschüler und das Ziel ist natürlich, einen beruflichen Einstieg zu erziehlen.

Mir wurde ein kleiner Zettel sozusagen gegeben:
"[...], würde aber als Vorbereitung eher einen Kurs mit Kernthema PHP, JavaScript oder Angular vorschlagen."
-Angular 2 ( das ist auch so in die Schale geworfen oder? Man kann sich doch Jahre damit beschäftigen)
-JS Basics
-Modernes JS(ES6)
Ich bin ganz ehrlich... ich habe keine Ahnung was das bedeutet, außer das Angular 2 aufwärts ein Framework ist und ES6 irgendwie mit Klassen in JavaSkript zu tun hat^^. Das wars...
Ich habe noch dieses Jahr mit meinem OCP in Java zu tun und möchte direkt im nächsten Jahr mit der Vorbereitung beginnen. 

Mein Praktikum wird am 15. März beginnen. Achso das Praktikum geht 9 Monate.

Ich habe auch einen Masterkurs auf udemy gekauft und hab mal (wenn ich mal Zeit habe) reingeschnupptert... Totales Neuland? Oder kommt das einen nur so vor^^


----------



## kneitzel (28. Nov 2020)

Also ES6 meint ECMAScript in Version 6. Das ist einfach der Name, unter dem JavaScript Kern dann einmal als Standard aufgeschrieben wurde.
Wenn man von JavaScript spricht, dann wird da in der Regel gemeint.

Die einzelnen Ideen:
- PHP: Wozu PHP? Wird das eine Rolle spielen? PHP ist eine weitere Sprache und Du willst Dir doch nicht noch mehr aufladen als unbedingt notwendig.
- Angular 2 - Hier gilt fast das Gleiche: Wird das gefordert? Wenn nicht, dann macht es für das Modul keinen Sinn.
- Die Sprach-Basics müssen so oder so sein. Daran wirst Du nicht vorbei kommen. In der Regel gehen diese Basics Hand in Hand mit HTML und CSS.
- "Modernes JS" - Du solltest JS von Anfang an richtig lernen d.h. es geht nur um eine aktuelle Version wenn man sich damit beschäftigen möchte!

Daher ist die Frage wirklich: Was genau wird von Dir gefordert? Und darauf würde ich mich konzentrieren. Wenn da kein PHP oder Angular gefordert wird, dann lass es weg!


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (28. Nov 2020)

Panda9296 hat gesagt.:


> schonmal JavaSkript dafür zu können



Viele stilistische Mittel sind ja grundsätzlich gleich. Bedingungen, Schleifen, Arrays....
Was ich dir ans Herz legen kann in Java um mit ein paar Begriffen in JavaScript besser zurecht zu kommen ist die Stream Api. Begriffe wie filter, map, reduce werden dir damit vertrauter.



Panda9296 hat gesagt.:


> -Angular 2 ( das ist auch so in die Schale geworfen oder? Man kann sich doch Jahre damit beschäftigen)



Angular 2 ist ein Framework, welches auf Typescript basiert. Typescript ist ein Superset von Javascript, welches im Wesentlichen Klassen und Typing ergänzt. Mit Typescript wirst du dich näher an Java fühlen. Ich persönlich finde Angular cool, ich mache es beruflich und auch mit einem Hobbyprojekt. Es ist extrem vielseitig, und dank sehr engagierten Kollegen lerne auch ich noch jeden Tag was dazu. Du kannst ja mal die sogenannte "Tour of Heroes" machen. Das ist das offizielle Angular Tutorial. https://angular.io/tutorial


----------



## Panda9296 (28. Nov 2020)

"[...], würde aber als Vorbereitung eher einen Kurs mit Kernthema PHP, JavaScript oder Angular vorschlagen."
-Angular 2 ( das ist auch so in die Schale geworfen oder? Man kann sich doch Jahre damit beschäftigen)
-JS Basics
-Modernes JS(ES6) 
 diese Themen wurden genannt, als ich gefragt habe, wie ich mich vorbereiten kann bzw. darf 


kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man von JavaScript spricht, dann wird da in der Regel gemeint.
> 
> Die einzelnen Ideen:
> - PHP: Wozu PHP? Wird das eine Rolle spielen? PHP ist eine weitere Sprache und Du willst Dir doch nicht noch mehr aufladen als unbedingt notwendig.
> ...


----------



## Panda9296 (28. Nov 2020)

MoxxiManagarm hat gesagt.:


> Viele stilistische Mittel sind ja grundsätzlich gleich. Bedingungen, Schleifen, Arrays....
> Was ich dir ans Herz legen kann in Java um mit ein paar Begriffen in JavaScript besser zurecht zu kommen ist die Stream Api. Begriffe wie filter, map, reduce werden dir damit vertrauter.
> 
> 
> ...


zufälligerweise, habe ich Streams gerade ausführlich im OCP . Wie lange hat bei dir der Umstieg gedauert?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (28. Nov 2020)

Panda9296 hat gesagt.:


> Wie lange hat bei dir der Umstieg gedauert?


Das kann ich dir gar nicht so genau sagen, nicht lange. Ich kann mich schnell auf eine neue Sprache einlassen - wie gesagt, die Mittel wiederholen sich doch überall. Was mir aber am schwersten viel am Anfang war die Asynchronität. Meine bisherigen Sprachen waren alle synchron (Java, verschiedene Scriptsprachen...) Asynchronität ist jetzt aber nichts spezielles für Angular, das gilt generell für Webentwicklung. In Webapps sind asynchrone Aufrufe nun mal Gang und gebe.


----------

